# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΟΛΛΗΤΗΡΙΟΥ CT BRAND CT-853ND

## DiagExpert

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλο το forum έχω το σταθμό CT-853ND μου έχει καεί η αντίσταση του κολλητηριού και δεν μπορώ να βρώ πουθενά μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί άλλη αντίσταση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.bestprice.gr/search?q=%CF...1%CE%B1&c=5553

http://www.soselectronic.com/solderi...ious?p=NO-NAME  (Εκεί που λέει για CT - 856) 

http://www.soselectronic.com/?str=37...56-heater-iron

----------

DiagExpert (30-12-14)

----------


## DiagExpert

δυστυχώς σε κανέναν δεν υπάρχει stock Ελλάδα δεν μπορώ να βρώ πουθενα.

----------

